# geklonte Festplatte auf einen anderen Laptop aktivieren



## maKs971 (13. Januar 2019)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe folgende frage:
Ich habe hier noch 2 Alte Laptops rumliegen und möchte gerne eine geklonte Windows XP HDD einsetzen, das ist auch soweit kein Problem... Aber bei einem Laptop bringt er beim Hochfahren immer ein Bluescreen:
a problem has been detected and windows has been shutdown to prevent damage to your computer.. habe die festplatten untereinander getauscht und sie Funktionieren an einem Laptop beide und an dem anderen nicht.
Woran kann das genau liegen? Verschiedene Treiber die nicht geladen werden können oder wie genau?


----------



## PHENOMII (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

was sind denn das für Geräte? Der Sata-Controller Modus könnte da nen Problemchen sein oder auch verschiedene Platformen / Chipsätze.


----------



## maKs971 (14. Januar 2019)

Ist ein SONY VAIO VGN fw21e, leider kann man den Modus im Bios nicht ändern und das Problem ist auch auf der geklonten Festplatte ist windows xp embedded drauf habe es probiert mit einer Win XP Pro 32 bit cd zu reparieren geht aber leider nur eine neu installation die ich ja aber nicht möchte..


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2019)

Bei WindowsXP ist die HAL noch sehr empfindlich. Auch ein klonen in die VM klappt meistens nicht. 

Dort hilft nur eine frische Installation, wenn die Hardware unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## maKs971 (14. Januar 2019)

ok also gibt es da keine weiter möglichkeit es zum laufen zu bekommen


----------



## rschwertz (15. Januar 2019)

Boot CD mit gleichem Servicepack wie die installierte Version
beim Starten findet die InstallationsCD das installierte System und will updaten - hier verneinen
beim zweiten Erkennen - Update annehmen.
es weden alle Dateien auf den SP Stand der CD gebracht und die Registry (Hardware) angepasst.
Die Anwendungen/ Einstellungen bleiben erhalten.
Alle Updates > SP3 müssen neu installiert werden.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2019)

Das Problem ist nur, dass man keine legale XP ISO im Netz findet, die SP3 enthält. Unsere originale Installations-CD hat auch nur SP1 drin.


----------

